# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  RIJEKA - sakupljanje pomoći za BiH

## Serpentina

Naši mediji ne prate poplave u BiH i Srbiji, ako vas doista zanima što je i kakvo je stanje, pretražite twitter hasthag #poplave, #radioamateri 

Drage sve, ukoliko ste u mogućnosti skupiti nešto hrane i odjeće, pelena za bebe i djecu, koliko znam, to je sada napotrebnije. Naravno, konzervirana hrana i sve što se ne treba termički obrađivati. U Rijeci se skupljaju stvari včrs u 7 u Klubu mladih, Erazma Barčića 9/A.

----------


## In love

Jel to danas? Ja i susjeda imamo pun bunker stvari....

----------


## Serpentina

Izgleda da ipak neće primati stvari ne go samo novce, kad se objavi lokacija za stvari ću apdejtati! Znači, nemoj nigdje nositi i prati temu!

----------


## In love

Ajoj, ja već podijelila. Šta da sada radim...Pa šta nemaju neko sobu u koju mogu spremati stvari?

----------


## Serpentina

Ma bit će i za stvari, jedan dečko drugi organizira, javit će lokaciju gdje da se donese. I ja imam spakirano isto.

----------


## In love

Ok, javi odmah kad saznaš da ja obavijesti druge ljude...

----------


## Serpentina

Naravno! ZA OSTALE: NE U SEDAM U KLUBU MLADIH, JAVIT ĆEMO KADA I GDJE!

----------


## Lucas

OBAVIJEST SVIMA KOJI KREĆU S DONACIJAMA PREKO GRANICE!!!


OBAVJEŠTENJE: Nakon kontakta sa obje Granične policije i carine RH i BiH. Nemoguće je preći kombijem/bus/kamion punim stvari bez da to nije popisano od strane Crvenog križa Austrije, Slovenije, Hrvatske itd. i doznačeno na Crveni križ u BiH. U današnjem dopisu koje je Vijeće ministara uputilo na carinu BiH stoji da bez potpisane i ovjerene količine robe se ne može preći ni jedna od granica.


kopirano sa facebook stranica Sarajevo Grad

----------


## Carmina406

Zna li itko gdje možemo uplaćivati novce? Oće bit na Tv-u? Neki račun od caritasa ili nešto slično?

----------


## sonata

Evo ovdje pogledajte za pomoc u odjeci, hrani i drugim potrepstinama, tko je u Osijeku i okolici  http://www.osijek031.com/osijek.php?topic_id=51289
 a ovdje i za novcane uplate http://www.osijek031.com/osijek.php?topic_id=51284

----------


## Zuska

Novčane uplate za sve tri zemlje preko Crvenog križa http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/c...ji/747950.aspx

----------


## In love

Rijeka
https://www.facebook.com/events/6616...y_type=regular

----------


## Serpentina

Prikupljanje pomoći za Slavoniju - pogledajte na linku on.fb.me/1sH9tHS (Klub Mladih)

Za Srbiju - rijeka.mfa.gov.rs, 

Za BiH - u  Merhametu  u Vodovodnoj.

Znači: od 15:00 sati danas u Merhametu, koji se nalazi u Vodovodnoj ulici br. 6, iza Tunela (Školjić) - nakon nadvožnjaka sretanje u desno, parkiralište). 

Druga točka je u ambasari Srbije koja se nalazi preko puta talijanske gimnazije - stvari možete dole odnesti.

----------


## Serpentina

Točke za skupljanje pomoći u Rijeci:

Ekonomski fakultet, Pravni fakultet (u holu), Učiteljski fakultet (gornji ulaz), Fakultet za menadžment u turizmu i ugostiteljstvu; Medicinski fakultet (prostorije FOSS MEDRI), Konzulat Srbije, Klub Mladih, Merhamet u Vodovodnoj

----------

